# Dried Tapioca Shreds??



## my_psychosis (Feb 1, 2009)

My boyfriend and I went to an Asian food store yesterday and picked up some things. One item that got my boyfriends interest was Dried Tapioca Shreds, there are white, red, and green ones in the bag. (mostly white)
We bought a bag but have no idea what to do with them. (there are no instructions or recipes on the bag) Does anybody know what they are for and or have any recipes? Please and thank you.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2009)

I have never even heard of it, but I did a search and found it for sale online.  The description there said that it is used in Thai desserts like "Ruam mit, Lord chong."  It said that you can boil it in hot water and serve it with "syrup and crushed ice."  Maybe you could check a Thai cooking website or cookbook.

Hopefully someone else will have some answers for you.  It definitely sounds interesting.

Barbara


----------



## RobsanX (Feb 1, 2009)

Tapioca is usually used as a thickener, or to make pudding.


----------



## Aunchalee (Feb 2, 2009)

You do use those for the Thai Dessert called Ruam Mit (in english, it literally means "Mix Everything Together"). 

I don't have a recipe, but this is how you make it-

Boil the tapioca shreds in water, then when they're soft like spaghetti, drain them out using a strainer.

You then heat up some coconut milk, and palm sugar together, mix it all up, then put the strips in a small bowl and pour the sauce over it. Then you put some ice on top of it and eat it.

It's like a sweet soup, (a little too sweet for me ).

Here's some pictures on how it's supposed to look:


----------



## Saraaaaa (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting! It looks like some dessert I had tried in Malaysia a few years ago! They are sweet and yummy!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, Aunchalee. Looks yummy!

Im going to look for shredded tapioca next time I'm at the market. They sell all kinds of tapioca beads, so I suspect they sell shreds, too.


----------

